# Unstocked tribs



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone catch any fish on unstocked tribs this fall and winter? not looking to blast any names out there. Before the tribs locked up with ice I landed about 15 fish in a few outings from a couple unstocked tributaries with 8 fish coming in one day. by the time the bigger rivers became fishable they were all frozen! might be a late spring run again like the last 2 years. goodluck out there


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Third week of May last year me and jbchrome had twenty fish days a piece on a locall river so your right about late runs. Two killer winters in a row that didn't want to leave. Like no spring at all.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Catch lots of fish from unstocked tribs. I only had an hour after work today but did pull this one from an unstocked trib







caught him on cured eggs.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice landed 13 in a few days before we got all this rain. Some coming from a Large unstocked tributary. The fish were caught with cured steelhead eggs, single pink egg fly with a red dot, and 1 on a piece of shrimp. Once the water levels recede there should be a lot of fresh fish in the systems! Goodluck to everyone and dont forget to get your fishing licences renewed for this season!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

lots of fresh fish in the rivers. landed 9 fish yesterday


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Couple more from an unstocked trib














flow was nice this morning too bad I didn't have more time. Caught both fish on eggs


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Had a rough couple hours this morning had 3 fish on and only landed 1. River came up a little after the snow melt.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice fish, landed 12 on Friday and 10 today on eggs. Came from two different unstocked tribs. Best part was fishing on a weekend and only seeing a couple people here and there.


----------

